#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  como clonar MAC ADRESS no windows 7

## renantrix

olá galera estou com um probleminha aqui, depois que eu formatei o meu netbook nao consigo mais clonar o mac da placa wireless. Obs: antes funcionava numa boa, e ja atualizei todos os drivers disponiveis no site da acer e nada, o mac da placa de rede local clona normalmente entao acho que nao é nenhum problema com o windows, tbm ja testei programas com smac e amac mais nao deu em nada, só mais uma informação a placa wireless é da broadcom não sei se muda alguma coisa... :Confused:

----------


## wifiinternet

Amigo vai clonar o mac pra que mesmo ?


o W7 Não deixa mudar o mac não hheeheh

----------


## renantrix

Caro amigo felizmente vc esta errado pq tenho 4 netbooks com windosn seven e todos eles clonam o mac normalmente o unico que nao clona e este que tem uma placa wireless da broadcom.Obs: ate este msm netbook clona o mac da placa de rede local apenas a placa wireless que nao consigo clonar de jeito nenhum só mais duas obs. as outras placa sao da familia realtek, e sim claro todos netbooks esato com o windows 7 ultimete lembrando que o windows 7 starter provalmente nao deve ter este suporte. Msm assim muito obrigado pela resposta.

----------


## wifiinternet

Fiz um Teste aqui e não consegui não
só no windows xp que consegui

----------


## haxxor

tentei de tudo que era jeito clonar e nao consegui no win7 ultimate....ate no regedit e com prgramas , me parece que é soh com alguns chitset que nao se consegue mudar o mac...
se alguen conseguir posta ai pq eu nao consegui , boa sorte amigos

----------


## RaposaNoturna

Caros, se não me engano a limitação de clonar ou não o MAC está no driver do adaptador (placa de rede) e não no OS como mencionado acima. Na internet existem diversos programas se encarrega dessa tarefa de modificarem o MAC (Media Access Control), cabe ao usuário pesquisar. Ah, posta os resultados com ou sem sucesso por favor.

----------


## Frankstec

Aqui eu consegui sim clonar o mac no win 7 ultimeite,baixei o programa MAC Address Changer,esecutei como administrador e clonou normal,ingual a o xp

----------


## Frankstec

RESOLVIDO,consegui clonar todas as placas no win 7,quem quiser clonar so é olhar esse tutorial ai,que consegue clonar todas as placas;

----------


## marcoantoni

alguem ai conseguiu trocar o mac ou não ? eu mudo ele nas configurações da placa e salvo..
mas quando dou um *ip config /all* aparece o mac original da placa, (nao mudou nada, e nao conecta nas redes sem fio). Minha placa é uma ATHEROS AR9287, windows 7 ultimate
Obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## Frankstec

sim eu ja,olhe esse tuto ai mano;

----------


## leoservice

tmb da pra fazer trocando o driver, basta pesquisar na net Driver para Placa TAL Pirata

----------

